# GWF Youth 1st Duck Program



## Boudreaux (Aug 23, 2015)

With early goose season opening 9/5, it's time to announce the GWF SEVENTH Annual Youth 1st Duck Program. Regulars know how it works. Spread the word so those new to the passion get a chance for more of a reward!

Please see the rules thread and make your official entry in the official entry thread at the GWF Youth Forum for the 7th annual GWF Youth 1st Duck Program. Posts other than official entry posts will be removed.

The post must include:
-A picture showing both the youth and the waterfowl.
-Date of kill.
-Location of kill.
-Story of kill.
-Date of birth of the youth.

For protection, the name and the address of the youth can be PMed to me at GWF.  Please provide enough detail in the PM so that he can match it to the post here.

We have great prizes for our new youth waterfowlers to be given away thanks to our program sponsors!

Please see www.georgiawaterfowler.com Youth Forum for complete rules and entry thread.


----------



## dom (Aug 24, 2015)

i've been waiting for an admin to approve my username for a few months now....


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 25, 2015)

Here is the initial list of prizes to be awarded, so get a youth in the field and don't forget the camera!

GRAND PRIZE DRAWING 
- 1 duck mount (GWF)
- shotgun (GWF)
- 1 package of decoys (GWF)
- 1 Quake CLAW sling (Quake)
- Quake Duck Hut (Quake)



1st Prize drawing 
- 1 duck mount (GWF)
- CVA Wolf SS/Hardwoods .50 cal Muzzleloader (CVA)
- Quake Game Strap (Quake)
- Quake Duck Hut (Quake)


2nd Prize drawing Winner:
- Quake Claw sling (Quake)
- Quake Game Strap (Quake)
- decoy bag (GWF)
- 1 package of decoys (GWF)
- Quake Stag Seat (Quake)

3rd Prize drawing
- Quake Stag Seat (Quake)
- call lanyard (GWF)
- decoy bag (GWF)


4th Prize drawing
- Quake Claw Sling (Quake)
- call lanyard (GWF)


5th Prize drawing
- Quake Claw Sling (Quake)


6th Prize drawing
- call lanyard (GWF)



Additional Prizes:
FIRST BANDED DUCK
- Free duck mount (GWF) (if entry does not win one of the duck mounts above)

FIRST BANDED GOOSE
- Free goose mount (GWF) (if entry does not win one of the duck mounts above)


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 21, 2015)

You got one entry


----------



## bigbucksrgr8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Was by myself when I got my first ducks last year so I don't have a picture of me with them &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Both kids first on the same hunt*

Ella 11
Jaxson 6
11-26-15
Siloam GA


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 12, 2016)

Mason 
Age:8
DOB: 7/5/05
Location: Locust Grove, Ga.

We're were on his second ever duck hunt, on mine and my brothers land. Our 1st trip was so foggy we never saw the ducks but heard them splashing as they hit the water. This trip was 1/10/15 we saw several ducks but they would flair before he could get on them. As the morning flight was ending we had a pair hit the water in front of us. So I told him if he wanted to shoot it to go ahead. He rolled him, shooting a Mossberg 510 Super Bantam 20ga. 3" #2. He's hooked for sure now.


----------



## vrooom (Jan 19, 2016)

I have two entrants for the contest

Haylon Day
dob PMed at request
Lake Seminole on 11/14/15

Mason Brown
7/28/05
Lake Seminole on 11/14/15

On opening day of youth season Haylons Uncle and Mason's father took the boys duck hunting.  We met on the lake and sunrise brought a flurry of shooting opportunities that didn't yield any ducks.   Each boy wanted to be sure of their first duck being genuinely theirs so they decided to take turns shooting and take their time. A nice redhead drake soared into the decoys and Haylon stood up and made a great shot on the bird and had his first duck in the books!   A little while later another lone redhead drake decoyed in from right to left and Mason was able to make a good crossing shot on the bird.   The morning was far from over and ended up with both boys taking several more birds, including ringnecks, bluebill a, and ruddy ducks. I know that both of them are looking forward to having more duck hunting opportunities in the future!

Haylon is the boy with the Macks hat and Mason is wearing the booney hat. Thanks!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

Good stuff folks. Good stuff.


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Mar 21, 2016)

Posted on Georgia Waterfowler:

The drawing has been conducted and the following is a list of the youth winners. Every youth will get a prize this year! Please PM me with the youth's name and address and indicate which place they are in, along with your contact number in the event I need to discuss delivery arrangements. You must contact me on GWF to arrange for delivery of the youth prizes.

Thanks to all the youth that participated and thanks to all who took a youth in the field this year!

GRAND PRIZE
Jeremy entered by Woodie13

1st Prize
Carter entered by Terminal Idiot

2nd Prize
Mason entered by micci_man

3rd Prize
Garrett W entered by McBuc

4th prize
Drew entered by Banded Woodie

5th Prize
Garrett P entered by Ol' Red

6th Prize
Ella entered by bcohran

7th Prize
Kinley entered by fowlmouth

8th Prize
Mason S entered by HunterMason

9th Prize
Jackson entered by bchoran

10th Prize
Haylon entered by vroom

11th Prize
Mason B entered by vroom


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 30, 2016)

Really appreciate it and thanks for all you do, amazing.  He will be blown away

Mel


----------

